# Paint Color Suggestions for Kitchen?



## DocKat (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi

We recently had to rush to get our kitchen floor redone from vinyl tile to a darkish-brown hardwood due to water damage. The current wall color is a pastel pinkish and does not work with the floor very well. It would have been nice to coordinate a full remodel all at once, but we didn't have the money.

Unfortunately, I have no sense of color, and find it very hard to judge what looks good until it's done! Anyone have any wall color suggestions that could mesh well with a brown wood floor, white ceiling, white appliances, and light-almond tan cabinets? Thank you!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Color Impact from Tiger Color is a program I use all the time in my color consulting work. You can try it for free. Plug in the colors that you have to build color wheels, explore color schemes or see what tints and shades might look like. It does beautiful blends and transitions with as much noise as you want----helpful in picking accent colors. It is hard for me to respond to you with but generic "brown" etc. as reference so will leave it to you to pick a brown that matches your flooring and cabinets.

Once you have colors and values of them you like, save the RGB codes (three numbers). Go to the free site, www.easyrgb.com and type in the codes, one by one. It will ask you to select a major paint company color collection (box store brands are not on the list as I remember but you do not want box store paint anyhow). Do that and it will display the color names and number codes of the four closest colors in the collection.

Benjamin Moore is my preferred brand but I often use Sherwin Williams. Both have free virtual painting programs. You can pick a photo in the programs that looks similar to your kitchen or upload your own and mask off different painting areas. Using the color names/codes from easyrgb you can paint the room, over and over, to see what different combinations will look like without touching a brush. 

When you have the room virtually painted the way you want, write down the final color codes/names and go to the paint store to check against actual swatches. Buy a quart or those little sample bottles if you want to try things out before buy all the paint you need.

Anytime you are working with color, you should adjust your color monitor to 6500K which is the industry standard color temperature for viewing color. There will be an option for this under Settings and Display. 

www.easyrgb.com will also offer you the option of tweaking your monitor on a per use basis and you should take advantage of this and do so. 

Have fun. I promise you are better at color than you give yourself credit. You have already shown great promise realizing what you have and accepting you have to work with it. PM if you need more help or hit a snag. I think Color Impact comes with a basic primer on color wheel relationships.


----------



## beeristhebest (Mar 6, 2012)

Warm and inviting neutral colors are what I would suggest. Rusty orange, hunter green...etc.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

museumreplicas said:


> I would prefer dark green, dark yellow with the combination of green tiles.


Sounds good to me too actually. If you can light it all.


----------



## Kimberly Jones (Apr 11, 2012)

HI.
I heard my mother said use white or light-colored kitchen color is the best and relatively clean. It can use pure blue, yellow and blue, reddish taller lightness, flaxen.It is very difficult to distinguish whether the kitchen is clean if you choose the deep color, because most deep color is relatively heavy and dirty.


----------



## HomeDesirable (May 16, 2012)

if its any help, i heard of this website which is pretty neat, I believe you can upload a picture of your own kitchen and have a play around with the colours! Heres a link:

https://www.sherwin-williams.com/visualizer/#

Personally I would agree with all the comments advising a clean neutral colour. Not only will this keep your kitchen looking clean, but also makes it feel airy and fresh!! ... dark coloured walls with darkish brown flooring (in my opinion) would only make the room look smaller, and feel dark and heavy. (Obviously I don't know how much natural light your kitchen lets in, or the size scale, etc - but I would defo suggest light colours) ... hope the link works and you have fun visually seeing how your room would look


----------



## twostuds (Apr 25, 2012)

The color you paint it kind of depends on how big the room is and what other colors are in the room. Any color you particularly gravitate to?


----------

